# A/c Fans Never Stops



## Cologne3 (Aug 1, 2005)

We have a 21RS with a Carrier A/C. The A/C runs in two different modes; Cool and Dry. According to the Manual (yes, I actually read it), Dry mode is supposed to turn the Fan on and off as the need arises.

When I use either the Cool or Dry mode the fan stays on non-stop. I can hear the compressor kick in and out to provide additional cooling, but the fan stays on.

The dealer insists that this is supposed to work this way to prevent the A/C from freezing.

The problem is I can't remember if it ever shut off on it's own or not. This is only the second season with it and last season we were more concerned with the heater working, not the A/C, so my memory may be clouded.

I am worried that the fan motor will eventually fail if left on 24x7 - which is what happened during our last trip.

Can anyone tell me if the fan should shut off and if so, in what mode.

Thanks -


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

You'll want to look at the "auto/low/high" indicator on the right side of the remote display. If it's on Auto, it should come on or go off when the thermostat reaches temperature. If it's on low or high, the motor will keep running.

The A/C motor is built to be on continuously. I've heard opinions both ways and choose to let it run full time (at home and in the TT).


----------



## Cologne3 (Aug 1, 2005)

It is in 'Auto' mode. If it should shut off and it's still under warranty, I would like to get this issue resolved. I'm not agains't running it 24x7, but if this feature isn't working, what else might I be looking at in the future.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I have a 26rs and my last trip out it did the same thing. It was the first time we had used to AC since we got the trailer. It is a 2003 carrier unit. My fan runs continuosly while in the auto mode.

Hopefully some other members can lend some insight.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The A/C units are built to run continuously (not like your home A/C) regardless of whether you are set on low / high / auto. When not cooling, the fan still runs to circulate air in the camper.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On mine in Auto it shuts off and on with AC or heat but the thermostat has a big span on temp


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Mine works like 7heaven's. On auto setting if calling for cooling it comes on high speed fan then cuts down to low speed as it gets the air close to the setting then turns off until more cooling is called for. On either the high or low fanspeed settings it runs all the time.
I usually set it it at 79 degrees and auto when we are not going to be using the trailer for a day or more and it is closed up. I set it at 73 and low fan speed when we are there if we need the A/C.
Bob


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine shuts off on auto also. Just like the others, it will come on high until close to temp, then kick down to low, and eventually off until the thermostat calls for cooling again.

I also take it that the dry setting is more of acting like a dehumidifier rather than a cooling unit.

Steve


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

If it is a 13,500 BTU unit, the fan usually runs non stop when running the A/C. That is how it was on my 26RS. On my 5th wheel, a 29FBHS, we have a 15,000 BTU unit and the fan cycles on an off.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Greetings...

To test the unit... If you have a Carrier AIR V unit... put it on AUTO... COOL.. and starting at 68 degrees... slowly run the temp up all the way (90degrees) ...

(now i am assuming that the TT is cooler then 90 --)

when the requested temp gets higher then actual the entire system should kick off...

----

If it doenst then you have a fault in the circuit board -- but make sure that you have a Carrier V Air first...

In the 05 year two seperate A/C types were used.. 90% had Carier Air V..

I have replaced my A/C and my CIRCUIT board on my trailer already in 6 months and I will tell you - Carier and I have each other on virtual speed dial...

YOUR FAN HAS A VARIABLE FAN THEROSTAT -- AT 10 DEGREES DIFFERENCE BETWEEN SETTING AND ACTUAL THE FAN RUNS HI .. THEN AS IT GETS CLOSER OR LESS THEN 10 IT GOES INTO LOW SPEED... AT TEMP IT CUTS OFF...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Let me continue to beat a dead horse --

The Carrier Air V motor is rated at 10,000 MTHs .. which means that it should be able to run 416 straight days 24/7 without problems...

also Carrier told me that their fans motors like to be left on -- that the constant on off on off on off is what spikes and surges their motors and the main culprit of motors going out -- they see very few motors that wear our from just running...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

So mine never gets to temp then. It has two modes...cooling and fan. Sometimes the vents emit cool air, sometime they are circulating existing air. It has never shut off on A/C. Furnace, yes, it shuts off. A/C, no. But it does maintain a cool temperature by cycling cooling on and off. I can hear the difference between cooling and just fan.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

On your remote it should have

Auto

Hi

Lo

--

Auto is that it kicks both the fan and copmpressor on and off to maintian set temp. The fan comes on for 10 seconds prior to the compressor in order to maintain level voltage amp surges.

Lo is that the fan runs on low all the time and does not matter if the compressor is on or not.

Hi -- that the fan runs on hi all the time and does not matter if the compressor is on or not.

--

If yours is a Carier Air V and not doing that then you may need to reset your circuit board. Personally the easiest way to do that is to unplug shore power and then undo the battery totally ...

I would also call Carrier though -- they are great folks to work with .. tell them I sent you -- they all seem to know me ...









--
If y0ur trailer is 80 degrees and you have it set on Cooling and Auto and the thermostat set at 90 -- then your compressor and fan should both be off...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

One of the biggest faults that give people A/C problems is that they take the batteries out of their remote and DO NOT press reset...

If your A/C is acting a little strange most times this will correct it...

take off the battery cover ... press and hold reset with a pin ... according to Carrier this clears up about 1/4 of their complaints...

after that they will have you turn off /unplug the shore cable and the battery ... then press reset .. then turn on battery and plug in Shore... this takes care of about 1/2 the complaints...

after that its simply replacing your circuit board...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good stuff Ghosty. Mine works exactly as you described.


----------



## Cologne3 (Aug 1, 2005)

I have replaced the remote battery - and hit the reset.

What does the camper battery have to do with anything? The A/C only works with shoreline power?

Thanks -


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cologne3 said:


> I have replaced the remote battery - and hit the reset.
> 
> What does the camper battery have to do with anything? The A/C only works with shoreline power?
> 
> ...


The control board in the A/C runs off of 12 vdc and this comes from the batteries instead of having an on board converter from 120 to 12 volts.

BTW - This goes for all of the control boards on all of the systems in the trailer that use 120 vac except for the Microwave.


----------

